
Person in Latex Mask Impersonated French Minister - hsnewman
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/edition/world/gang-posed-as-jean-yves-le-drian-to-swindle-80m-from-tycoons-wl3gpvxr5
======
CyberJunkie1992
The Brass Eye universe is rapidly bleeding into our own

